
Journal of Sensitive Cyber Research and Engineering (JSCoRE) - bookofjoe
https://www.nitrd.gov/cybersecurity/jscore/
======
bookofjoe
[https://fas.org/blogs/secrecy/2018/04/jscore-
toc/](https://fas.org/blogs/secrecy/2018/04/jscore-toc/)

------
bookofjoe
[https://fas.org/irp/nsa/jscore-toc.pdf](https://fas.org/irp/nsa/jscore-
toc.pdf)

